# 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system, from $800 to $200 in less than half a year!



## Scrianinoff (Oct 28, 2011)

A real WinTec no less  for $199 per 8GB module:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6820161488 

Or for the chicken...uhh...somethings that are less daring, present company included, Corsairs for $239 per 8GB module:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6820233218

Act now, or pay less tomorrow, I warned you.

Note that Windows 7 *Home Premium* maxes out at 16GB, Pro and Ultimate do support 32GB. You can "Anytime Upgrade" Home Premium though.

Edit: Now $699 for 4 x 8GB : http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr3/desktop/ ... emory.html

Edit 2: $519 for 4 x 8GB: http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr3/desktop/ ... emory.html

Edit 3 (2012.01.24): Now $310 for 4 x 8GB: http://www.ramexperts.com/corsair-venge ... 00c10.html

Edit 4 (2012.01.24): Now $265 for 4 x 8GB: http://www.posglobal.com/IT-Products/LJ3777.html

*Edit 5 (2012.04.17): Now $200 for 4 x 8GB, or only $400 for 64GB in your X79 board!*: http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... #scoring=p

*Or have a look here regularly:* https://www.google.com/search?q=2x8gb&h ... =shop&aq=f


----------



## TintoL (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $800 and counting ...down*

Hi Scrianinoff,

Thanks for the post.... 

I saw the corsair 8Gb stick few days ago, but I haven't seen the wintec one. That's a better price.

I hope it goes down more. It will be great to intal 8 sticks of 8 gb to a new x79 mobo to get a massive 64 gb of ram in that system....

lets see what happens.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the news! Been looking forward to this. Honestly don't need it just yet, so hopefully as and when I finally do the prices will indeed be cheaper.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $800 and counting ...down*

Would Window "support" 64 GB of ram?

And when will those X79's be out?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $800 and counting ...down*



jamwerks @ Fri Oct 28 said:


> Would Window "support" 64 GB of ram?



Yes - Ultimate, Enterprise and Pro all support up to 192gb of RAM. Almost enough for Hollywood Strings (*ducks*)


----------



## Scrianinoff (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes indeed, that's where Windows *7* stops, at 192GB, but not _*Windows*_. 

Here, have yourself a merry little Windows Server 2008 Datacenter for Christmas with *2TB of RAM*:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library ... _windows_7


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $800 and counting ...down*

Or you can get 32 GBs' of SODIMM's for a laptop of CAS9 /13333MHZ Corsair modules for 675 USD. 8 x 4GB DIMM's.
I would be leary of the Wintec DIMM's they have had many returns in the past from being being lowered Binned products. The modules that are binned higher are bought by Corair, PNY, Patriot and AData.
That fact you are buying CAS9 at 1.5v is a sign of their binning.
But if you're not going to overclock it could be a great score on the faster stock CPU's of 3.3/3.4.
Personally I Won;t use VSTi syhths of effects so I will enjoy sample content streaming only and 1333 is a step up for 24GB's at 1244 which I do now.
Plus the 3.6 stock X79 quad core is perfect for for a desktop replacement mobile DAW.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $700 and counting ...down*



chimuelo @ Mon 31 Oct said:


> Or you can get 32 GBs' of SODIMM's for a laptop of CAS9 /13333MHZ Corsair modules for 675 USD. 8 x 4GB DIMM's.



Are you sure they'll equip them with 8 *so-dimm* slots, just like the X79 desktop boards? Or perhaps you meant *4 x 8GB*, since you can indeed get 4 x 8GB for around that price at the moment. I didn't see them cheaper than *$699* until now: http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr3/laptop/p ... 333c9.html

Anyway, who would've thought of so-dimm being considerably cheaper than regular dimm for the same specs. If that lasted longer than it did, it could have opened a whole new market for these type of things: http://www.memorytesters.com/ramcheck/ddr3_sodimm.htm . Note that the device linked to is for use in memory testers, don't click that buy link just yet.

In the mean time the *regular dimm* prices went down further and are on par with so-dimms: *$699 for 4 x 8GB* http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr3/desktop/ ... emory.html . I've updated the thread's title accordingly.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Nov 7, 2011)

Now $519 for 4 x 8GB: http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr3/desktop/ ... s-division -2-edition-16gb-2-x-8gb-240-pin-ddr3-sdram-ddr3-1333-pc3-10666-desktop-memory.html


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $520 and counting ...down*

WOW! Thanks for the update! I hope this is the new "every day" price and not some pre-black friday deal. Currently running 16GB but might have to pull the trigger one of these days...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 17, 2011)

I think these will fit my Sabertooth P67 mobo:

http://yoyotec.com/item-detail.php?products_id=4375582

If so, that's an incredible £160 for 32gb. WOW.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $520 and counting ...down*

I will wait for after the Holidays, around NAMM and CES time.
I gig at CES so I always get used demo prices and even freebies.
I hope to get 4 x 8GB SODIMMs for cheap there.

Clevo has some great barebones laptops where you can get yout Express34/54 slot, Mobo and just fill the other parts with SSD,s OS and RAM/CPU....

All I know is finally PLAY seems to get a push as my Sonar/X79 bro is elated that HS can load tons and play much better than his dual channel i7.

Hell I might start buying some of their stuff now... o-[][]-o


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 17, 2011)

Still to pricey for me so I wen't with two of these for my x79

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6820231478


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking at going for the full 32gb now. The Corsair Vengeance isn't listed by Asus (I have the Sabertooth p67) - do you think it'll work ok? Also I'm worried about the height... my gskill ripjaws only just fit under the MASSIVE Noctura fan.

Any other 8gb stick options?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

A little bump for any knowledge on the above issues. the Sabertooth p67 is a massively popular board, but I can find hardly any information googling with regard to real world 32gb RAM compatibility, which is odd.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jan 24, 2012)

Most people (I know) don't bother looking at that "memory/device support" list of Asus. Perhaps because Asus isn't updating it, as usual. The last update was almost half a year ago. Furthermore, the list is, again as usual, hardly exhaustive, and that's putting it mildly. The purpose of the list is I think to have some indication of tested and 'guaranteed' memory. Although I think it defeats the purpose if you think about. The specifications and real-world characteristics are determined by the memory chips on the dimms which are not produced by the brands from which you buy the dimms. For example Corsair of G-Skill can change their choice of memory chips factory at any moment without prior notice. They just guarantee a certain timing specification and some more rigorous or less rigorous final test of the dimms before they leave their factories.

I always buy my memory from one of the better brands and never go overboard with exotic speeds or timings. I think it's not worth it, as do these guys: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/memory-scaling-i7,review-31600-6.html (http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/memory-sc ... 600-6.html)

And more recently: Going from 1600 to 2133 MHz, the application performance is not even 1% faster (from 1min58s to 1min57s, and that only for 3 of the tested dimms, the other 2 stayed at 1min58s : hooray!):
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/quad-channel-ddr3-memory-review,review-32347-10.html (http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/quad-chan ... 47-10.html)

I would say, buy one of the 'quality' brands and don't forget to check whether they will fit under your cooling solution before buying.

Edit: Have you ever heard of memory of those brands being not compatible with some of the 'most popular' motherboards? I haven't. Good luck though


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

That all sounds pretty encouraging - thanks scrianinoff. I'm hoping those Corsairs will fit - looking at the existing ripjaws they go pretty high too, it's only that the Corsairs LOOK higher because that's the design. I hope.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jan 24, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue 24 Jan said:


> That all sounds pretty encouraging - thanks scrianinoff. I'm hoping those Corsairs will fit - looking at the existing ripjaws they go pretty high too, it's only that the Corsairs LOOK higher because that's the design. I hope.



Don't hope, research and measure, or you might face such consequences: http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92423 Well perhaps you're really skilled in dremeling, then it's no problem.

'Meten is weten!' ('measuring is knowing' in Dutch)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ Tue Jan 24 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue 24 Jan said:
> 
> 
> > That all sounds pretty encouraging - thanks scrianinoff. I'm hoping those Corsairs will fit - looking at the existing ripjaws they go pretty high too, it's only that the Corsairs LOOK higher because that's the design. I hope.
> ...



DOH! Mind you, I have already moved my cpu heatsink up - not like the picture in the thread, but just raised 1cm or so, which you can do fine (and not sure why no-one mentioned it on the thread?). I'll need to find exact measurements on the net of both old and new memory - if it's any bigger it won't fit, but if it's the same I'll be fine.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jan 24, 2012)

Here you go:Asus Sabertooth, Corsair Dominator and Noctua DH14:
http://www.overclock.net/t/628569/offic ... t_13776363

Now compare pictures of the Dominator and Vengeance. If the Vengeance is taller by more than I guess only 1 mm, it won't fit.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah - found the specs. The Ripjaws are 40mm, the Vengenace is 52mm. Curse that bloody fan! Oh well, the search continues.... really appreciate the help, you've saved me a lot of grief!


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 24, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Jan 24 said:


> Ah - found the specs. The Ripjaws are 40mm, the Vengenace is 52mm. Curse that bloody fan! Oh well, the search continues.... really appreciate the help, you've saved me a lot of grief!



In my experience, just because it's not listed as supported at Asus's site doesn't mean it doesn't work. With identical timings, I've ordered from either corsair or gskill with no problems. But always from a reputable supplier that has good return policy. Right now, I've 24 gb ripjaws under a Mugen II. I don't believe these ripjaws were on Asus approved list at the time I ordered. In other words, you might have to make an accurate assessment and just try it. Memory is usually returnable, and it's one of those things that the companies who make it know they have to be flexible about.

Mahlon


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

All good to know Mahlon - sadly I'm stuck though since, as per the post you quoted, there doesn't seem to be any available RAM that will PHYSICALLY fit in my system - either I wait or replace the perfectly good expensive fan.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $265 and counting ...down*

I got 2 of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6820144563


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks good, Nathan - can't find a UK or European retailer, but I'll keep my eyes open, thanks.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jan 24, 2012)

The Patriots might fit too. It appears mainly the Corsair Vengeance is supplied to Europe. I'll have a look later.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jan 24, 2012)

Patriot and Mushkin, most probably will fit too:
http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr3.html?cat ... C172%2C165


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

If anyone knows of any of these in the UK, Europe, do say - these two makes I can find, but not the 8gb stick versions.


----------



## Frédéric P (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $265 and counting ...down*

These?


http://www.magicpc.fr/memoire-pc/c-270/?sort=aprice&f (http://www.magicpc.fr/memoire-pc/c-270/?sort=aprice&amp;f)[m]=&f[o66]=&f[o67]=478&f[o68]=&f[o69


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah yes Frédéric, those 2nd down look very promising! Have you experience with this retailer? Are they reliable?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

Blimey, will these work? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Komputerbay-PC3-12800-1600MHz-240-Pin-9-9-9-24/dp/B006JO2J82/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_2 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Komputerbay-PC3 ... omputers_2)

I know... very cheap, not a name brand. Just searched Amazon for general reviews of Komputerbay, and they seem to get 4 and 5 stars. Awfully tempting, and at least with Amazon there's no problem in getting exchanges / refunds.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jan 24, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue 24 Jan said:


> Blimey, will these work? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Komputerbay-PC3-12800-1600MHz-240-Pin-9-9-9-24/dp/B006JO2J82/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_2 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Komputerbay-PC3 ... omputers_2)
> 
> I know... very cheap, not a name brand. Just searched Amazon for general reviews of Komputerbay, and they seem to get 4 and 5 stars. Awfully tempting, and at least with Amazon there's no problem in getting exchanges / refunds.



Not _that_ cheap. The $265 Corsair Vengeance set would be 169 in pounds. Will the Komputerbays work? Sure! You first.  Then you can tell whether I was right. Good luck. As a student I only ran cheap stuff and never had problems, except with a cd-rom and floppy drive once.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jan 24, 2012)

Here with heat spreaders:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Komputerbay-PC3-12800-1600MHz-Heatspreaders-9-9-9-24/dp/B006JO2KXQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327439142&sr=8-2 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Komputerbay-PC3 ... 142&amp;sr=8-2)


----------



## Frédéric P (Jan 24, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Jan 24 said:


> Ah yes Frédéric, those 2nd down look very promising! Have you experience with this retailer? Are they reliable?


I think so. They signed a contract with FIA-NET and there is a lot of happy customers. If you read french that's here:
http://www.fia-net.com/annuaire/7093/magicpc_101-1_resume.html (http://www.fia-net.com/annuaire/7093/ma ... esume.html)

And as I am thinking about buying a 32go kit I will let you know.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 32GB in your Sandy Bridge (2500, 2600K, etc) system for less than $265 and counting ...down*

Guy,

I've been using the 16GB SODIMM pack for my Mac Mini, and so far, not a hiccup. FWIW, that's my experience, although things may be different on the DIMM side.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 10, 2012)

OK, here I am a few months later and still haven't bought. I'd love a name brand that will fit my mobo / heatsink, but can't find one. I've also decided I really do want to buy from a UK retailer so I can easily return if I get problems. So far, the Amazon Komputerbay memory looks to be my only option that is sold in the UK and small enough. Well, what have I got to lose? If it's just a day or two's worth of strife with BSODs then that's one thing, I'm just dreading a mostly stable system that exhibits random problems over time, so just doing a final check to see if anyone has found anything else that might work before taking the plunge - cheers.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Apr 10, 2012)

Guy, Komputerbay may seem sketchy, but the reviews are good, and I've been using their sodimms in my Mac Mini with no hiccups for the last 6 months so far.

Considering buying their $400 (!!) 64GB option for my x79 system!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 10, 2012)

antoniopandrade @ Tue Apr 10 said:


> Guy, Komputerbay may seem sketchy, but the reviews are good, and I've been using their sodimms in my Mac Mini with no hiccups for the last 6 months so far.
> 
> Considering buying their $400 (!!) 64GB option for my x79 system!



Oh terrific, thanks Antonio - I wasn't sure you meant Komputerbay in your earlier post! That's great to hear, really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 17, 2012)

Memory arrived today. All seemed to be working fine - very low profile, no problems either physically or stability-wise on a first load. The only caveat is that I decided to run memtest, and it has thrown up errors on one failing address (above 29gb). The standard advice is to RMA I see, though some say that it's not worth running memtest unless you actually get problems. Think I'll try using it, any BSODs or crashes and I'll RMA right away - my system is very stable, so any change has to be down to the RAM.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 17, 2012)

Guy, sorry to read you have a problem with your new ram. 

The chance on getting a stability issue in this case is far lower than getting some audible glitch in a sample. When you load your 32GB full of samples, that's what's going to be in it: mostly samples, and only a tiny bit of executable code in comparison. If it's only a byte, you might not hear it, the chance on triggering that lonely sample is quite low. And if you trigger it and forgot about the byte, then probably you'll blame the cpu load, asio, your soundcard, or whatever. 

If memtest is consistently showing the same address, I would rma it.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 17, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ Tue Apr 17 said:


> Guy, sorry to read you have a problem with your new ram.
> 
> The chance on getting a stability issue in this case is far lower than getting some audible glitch in a sample. When you load your 32GB full of samples, that's what's going to be in it: mostly samples, and only a tiny bit of executable code in comparison. If it's only a byte, you might not hear it, the chance on triggering that lonely sample is quite low. And if you trigger it and forgot about the byte, then probably you'll blame the cpu load, asio, your soundcard, or whatever.
> 
> If memtest is consistently showing the same address, I would rma it.



It is the same address, above 29g. Not really understanding how computers work, I don't know if that literally means I hit 29g before I get into the bad byte, or if Random Access Memory literally means that.

Urgh. RMAing is so terribly dull. The last time I changed memory it was the 4th attempt before I got a good set. Why the bleep can't they test the sodding things before they send them out?

(I know the answer, just being rhetorical).


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW!! Amazing how far and fast RAM prices have fallen! GREAT THREAD!! Do you guys think we've hit rock bottom, or should I wait for a black friday deal?

edit: Are my eyes deceiving me, or can you actually get 32GB ram for $120! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ST0CY7892 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 0ST0CY7892)

Anything wrong with this ram in a PC slave? I see its speed is 1333, where my motherboard can support up to 2133mhz; does this matter?


----------



## EvilGrandmother (Aug 24, 2012)

I think nobody will need more than 8gb of ram if you use ssd drives. Am i wrong?



JT3_Jon @ Fri Aug 24 said:


> Anything wrong with this ram in a PC slave? I see its speed is 1333, where my motherboard can support up to 2133mhz; does this matter?



Can't comment on the ram but you have to look what "speed" your cpu supports.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 24, 2012)

EvilGrandmother @ Sat Aug 25 said:


> I think nobody will need more than 8gb of ram if you use ssd drives. Am i wrong?



Yes you are, sadly. That was my theory as well a couple of years ago. But if you only use libraries that can make use of low preload buffers and set them all to min, you'll only save about a third in total. Turns out there's a lot more to memory usage than sample streaming!

I started with 16gb but LASS 2 made me rethink - that's at least 6gb with everything completely purged, so I was getting a little tight at about 12gb for my starter template.

Following from my reports above, am happy to report Komputerbay RAM hasn't glitched once as far as I can tell, anyway. All seems very smooth. Jon, I don't pretend to understand all the ins and outs, but there are reckoned to only be marginal gains with increased RAM speed. Checking compatibility can be complex though (both physical size with heatsinks and mobo support), so good luck with your hunt. I wouldn't wait for a Black Friday special, afaik components tend not to be included in that kind of promotion. No doubt prices will fall further sooner or later, but that's 'puters.


----------

